# Is Trek 58cm same as C'dale 56cm ?



## moonkat (Dec 12, 2004)

C'dphiles:
I'm interested in C'dale R1000 and know I fit a Trek 5.2 in 58cm. 
I am also aware that Trek measures down tube as top to ctr of BB, and C'dale measures ctr top tube to ctr BB. This supports posts I have seen elsewhere that C'dale 56 is close to Trek 58.

Does this match up with your experiences ?

Thanks


----------



## GoHabs (Nov 10, 2004)

Totaly matches my experience. I used to ride a Trek 1000 60 cm and switched to a C'dale R2000 58 cm.

The fit on both bikes were pretty good... but the C'dale is such a smoother ride.





moonkat said:


> C'dphiles:
> I'm interested in C'dale R1000 and know I fit a Trek 5.2 in 58cm.
> I am also aware that Trek measures down tube as top to ctr of BB, and C'dale measures ctr top tube to ctr BB. This supports posts I have seen elsewhere that C'dale 56 is close to Trek 58.
> 
> ...


----------



## moonkat (Dec 12, 2004)

*gotta love this forum !*

GoHabs,
Thanks for the emperical evidence !
I'll keep that in mind while I hunt the elusive C'dale R_000.


----------



## moonkat (Dec 12, 2004)

Gohabs,
Info was instrumental in bagging an R2000 56cm. Would not have been looking at this size if not for this factoid and was able to bag an 04 with the SLs !!!

Did the "Quick Fit" which confirmed my dimensions matched C'dale 56cm (in spite of 58cm Trek 5200 fit). Bought it Sat, rode it Sunday (brrrrr). Love it. Even the seat agrees with me and coming from a Trek cruiser seat. 

Extrememly stable, follows line at all speeds - don't know how some folks can call this twitchy - they should try my old steel sprinter !
Climbs very well with the Ritchey Pro (my 1750g training) wheels I put on (easier than remounting Tufo S33s to the SLs). My old bike must not have had ball bearings all around - prolly bushings ...! ?-)

Yes, it is a firm ride in back but I'm coming from steel forks so the front was smoother than I was used to. I might have to reduce my tire pressure from 160psi down to 120 or so.....

Let it be Spring.

Tnx


----------



## GoHabs (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome in the Cannondale Community...



moonkat said:


> Gohabs,
> Info was instrumental in bagging an R2000 56cm. Would not have been looking at this size if not for this factoid and was able to bag an 04 with the SLs !!!
> 
> Did the "Quick Fit" which confirmed my dimensions matched C'dale 56cm (in spite of 58cm Trek 5200 fit). Bought it Sat, rode it Sunday (brrrrr). Love it. Even the seat agrees with me and coming from a Trek cruiser seat.
> ...


----------

